# Recommend



## Glyn1010 (Jul 17, 2019)

Hi all from Glyn&Christine new to this usually use sites but would like to try something different we have a Bailey Autograph


----------



## Bacup lad (Jul 17, 2019)

*welcome*

Hi :wave: I've a baily Approach also.
Loads of off site places to stay at found in the POI map, Have Fun
John


----------



## Makzine (Jul 17, 2019)

Hello and :welcome:


----------



## jeanette (Jul 17, 2019)

Hi and :welcome::camper:


----------



## barge1914 (Jul 17, 2019)

Approach quietly and they won’t here you coming, discretion is the word. We used sites until we discovered Wildcamping, since then, very few, discovering instead lots of quiet out of the way spots, even st the height of summer. So far this trip in Norway, Sweden and Denmark in 6 weeks we’ve used 2 sites. And in spite of the jammed to the gills campsites we have passed we’ve spent a lot of nights all on own in rural tranquility.
Dip your toes in, and welcome aboard!


----------



## yorkslass (Jul 17, 2019)

Hi, :welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## phillybarbour (Jul 18, 2019)

Hi and welcome along.


----------



## izwozral (Jul 18, 2019)

hiya.


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Jul 18, 2019)

We have a Bailey Autograph 625.
We have been sleeping in it for the last 10 1/2 months whilst working on our cottage. Looks like we'll be making the full year in it too!
Become a fullemember & you will get the POIs, lots of great places to stay. Full membership is really worthwhile.
Have fun!


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jul 20, 2019)

Hello Glyn & Christine, welcome aboard :wave:


----------

